
Ask HN: Is Google Hiring? (and other big tech companies) - kernoble
Does anyone know what Google&#x27;s current hiring outlook is? I know they slowed hiring a few months ago. So are they still reducing headcount growth? Are they only considering really exceptional or specialized candidates?<p>I know several people who have applied with internal referrals (included myself) and been denied with semi-automated emails. This is surprising considering some of these people have been fast -tracked in the Google interview or have gotten offers from other competitive tech companies (FB, Amazon,  etc.)<p>This seems odd, so I was hoping someone on HN could shed some light.
======
shoo
Speculation from June:

> Current projections from Pivotal Research suggest Alphabet’s ad income will
> dip on an annual basis for the first time in the second quarter of 2020,
> then again in the third, before a recovery in the final three months of the
> year.

[https://www.warc.com/newsandopinion/opinion/the-real-
scale-o...](https://www.warc.com/newsandopinion/opinion/the-real-scale-of-
the-2020-downturn/3649)

~~~
kernoble
Useful insight. Thanks! Yeah, it seems tied to the economic "cycle". Thanks!

